

Ask HN: Working at Groupon - baab_con

How does being an engineer at Groupon compare to other companies in terms of prestige?  What do engineers at Groupon think about working there?
======
dylangs1030
Is prestige the only reason you're considering working there? Because if so,
there are more prestigious options (many more).

More importantly, that's not a good way to determine if you and the company
are a mutual fit.

